# Kayak Camping advice- Old Woman Island QLD



## Swellhunter (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, Me and a mate were talking about a camping trip this Easter to Old woman island off the sunshine coast.

Thinking it will be overnight, paddle in on a high tide, fish off the rocks (a good reef that is in casting distance i believe), and paddle home the next morning.

So my questions are:
Has anyone ever landed on Old woman island in a Yak?
Advice on tent, Swag vs Hiking Tent?
Any extra advice about things not to overlook?

Thanks guys,
Swelly


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

boom tish


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Not legally, but I guess its possible, if the weather was kind, lots of rocks. I've never been that close to see. Dived there once many moons ago. There is whats left of an old shack there.
If you do, make it take some photos.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Maroochy River Conservation Park covers approximately 174ha and is situated near the mouth of the
Maroochy River at Mudjimba on the Sunshine Coast. It was gazetted as a conservation park in 1992.
Mudjimba Island, a small rocky island one kilometre offshore from Mudjimba Beach, was added to the
park in 1998.

Therefore not sure about the camping status.

Done it plenty of times decades ago. It's a very sharky place (we used to paddle a knee board out in the pre-dawn). It's infested with small prickly pear, so don't go wandering. The only landing is on the NW side, and then only between sets, and only in small surf. Still tricky though, and if you get it wrong could hole a kayak very easily or get barnacle rash on you and your yak. Another hazard is sea urchins...don't put your foot down in the shallows!

Good luck.

Trevor


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

swellhunter, sounds like a really interesting idea esp for easter when everywhere is crowded.

we used to sail the brother in laws yacht over there and anchor it up and then surf. it is a nicer wave on the southern side , the northern side is very fat.

we had some people on the boat one day and they got really sea sick and decided to swim ashore . as trev said, big mistake because the barnacles out there are pretty huge and there didnt seem to be anywhere to come ashore that wasnt rocky.

they got a bit cut up and then had to swim back and were a bit bleedy and also as trev said that place is shark city (but they survived).

anyhow my plastic piece of kit luvs being dragged down the bitumen so i'm more than happy to drag it over some rocks and do a bit of an explore. keep us posted if youre going and i mite come over for a day . it is a spectacular looking island and i am sure it would hold fish. probably need some sturdy boots and gloves.

good on you for suggesting it.


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Always wanted to stay overnight for surfing but heard from a mate there are rats as big as cats.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey there must have been some waves when the Satellite flew over. A boatload of surfers Swell hunter!


----------

